# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Dita e Hashures

## ATMAN

Sot më 10 Muharrem është dita e matirizimin të imam Husejnit a.s. Sot me rastin e ashuras së Husejnit a.s. (ditës së martiriziit të këtij imami), miliona  besimtarë të botës mbajnë zi. Në vitin 61 hk, imam Husejni a.s. dhe shokët e tij, u rrethuan në shkretëtirën e Qerbelasë nga ushtria e Jezidit, dhe në ditën e dhjetë të muajit muharrem në një luftë të pabarabartë, Imam Husejni a.s. bashke me 72 shokët e tij besnik u martirizuan. Muslimanët e vendeve të ndryshme të botës, për çdo vit në këtë ditë, organizojnë ceremoni zie për Imam Husejnin a.s. dhe derdhin lot pikëllimi.

----------


## ATMAN

Hashurja nuk eshte feste Bektashije. Eshte nje dite e veçante ne kalendarin lunar. historia eshte kjo:

politikisht ne keto dite(behet fjale per ditet e matemit) vritet Nipi i Muhamedit rreth 30 vjet pas vdekjes se te derguarit hazretit muhamed a.s. Devijimi politik i Islamit (shiat apo iranianet e sotem) e mban kete dite si me te zezen e historise dhe mbajne nje zi te kobshme e vete-infligohen. Argjirimi qe ishte tradite e adhurimit e afrimit me zotin u be nje forme vetmohimi e zije. Ordodoksia turke per te evituar futjen ne mase ne popull te kesaj psikologjie negative te zize ne diten e Muharremit, me ane te Tarikateve, nxorri ne pah nje atmosfere festive, per ditet e Ashuras (eshte emri i ketyre diteve te muharremit...me pas i embelsires). Dhe duke qene se dita e Ashuras ne traditat monoteiste eshte dita e fundit e Noes ne anije dhe zbritja e tije ne toke, i dha prioritet ne tradite te lashte, Embelsires te Nuhut, qe sipas tradites eshte ushqimi i fundit qe u henger ne anije. eshte nje mix frytash te thata. hashurja (nga origj. Ashura) u be nje embelsite e nje rast i mire per te vizituar te afermit,per te shkembyer embelsirat e per te embelsuar gojen e rrjedhimisht shpirtin ne keto dite ku devijimet tentonin ta benin dite zije e makabre.


Ideja e hashures mes bektashimzit shqiptar  eshte nje gjurme qe tregon qe bektashimi origjinal s'eshte shia apo Alevi siç thane me siper, dhe ka elemente te forta te Ehli Sunnetit.

.


Te jesh bektahsi do te thote te pranosh Allahun te vetmin Zot, te pranosh te derguarin e Tij Muhamnedin e ta duash ate, te mesosh prej tije dhe tijes se tij qe trasmetoi Aliu i dashuri i Profetit, dhe tere familja e tij. Te duash familjen e te derguarit e te ndjekesht Kur'anin. 


Nuk ka alkol e festa te habitshme ne Bektashizem...Sot me bektashizem identifikohet nje shtrese shume injorante qe s'e ka idene se ç'eshte shkolla e haxhi Bektash Veliut dhe urtesia e Tij. Per fat tani ka filluar dhe nje zgjim intelektual mes Bektashinjsh megjithse i quajtur heretik...nga tradicionalistet injorante.

----------


## ATMAN

Dyzet ditët e martirizimit të Imam Hysejnit a.s, vazhdimësi e mesazhit të Ashuras

Në përvjetorin e  të dyzetave të martirizimit të Imam Huseinit (as) dhe shokëve të tij është  një rast i përshtatshëm për të  rikujtuar  dhe kuptuar  epopenë e Qerbelasë. Kryengritja e Imam Huseinit (as)  është  një kryengritje që  sa më shumë që të kalojë kohë  nga kjo  ngjarje  po aq më shumë  është dinamike  dhe  më e gjallë  

*******************

Ajo  çka  u ndodhi familjes së pejgamberit  pas martirizimit të Imam Husejnib (as)  është një çështje  shumë e rëndësishme për shoqërinë islame. Jazidi, me fitoren  që ishte vetëm në dukje ndaj Imam Husejnit  dhe shokëve te tij  e pa veten si  ngadhënjyes,  mirëpo të dhënat historike dhe  vet koha flet të kundërtën. Fjalimet  e njohura dhe njëherit  shpalosëse të  së vërtetës  të Hazrete Zejnebit s.a. dhe Imam Saxhadit (as) në ditët e para të martirizimit  të Imam Husejnit (as) në fakt kanë zgjuar opinionin publik që ishte në gjumë në atë kohë. Këta  njerëz madhështor  treguan të vërtetën  se Imam Husejni (as)  ka  bërë kryengritje për ta ringjallur fenë  islame dhe  shpëtimin e shoqërisë islame nga sunduesi  diktator i asaj kohe dhe me mënjanimin e perdes së  mashtrimit dhe tradhtisë,  dhe zbardhjen e të së vërtetës  në fakt  dolën shkëndijat e para të revolucionit dhe  fillimit të zhvillimeve  dhe ndryshimeve në shoqërinë islame. Jazidi,  duke parë këto  zgjime  të  popullit, Imam Saxhadin (as) dhe Hazrete Zejnebin (sa),  së bashku me  pjestarë të tjerë të Ehli Bejtit, i dërgoi në Medine. Karavani i Ahli Bejtit  në rrugën e kthimit të tyre në Medine kaluan  edhe neper Qerbela dhe  në bazë të disa të dhënave historike  ata  dyzet ditë pas martirizimit të imam Husejnit a.s.  ishin po në këtë vend. Ata që mbijetuan  nga  kjo ngjarje  vizituan  varrezat e  dëshmorëve dhe aq  ishin  në pikëllim dhe  zi sa që  shumë  njerëz  ranë nën ndikim të tyre.

*******************

Lufta kundër  dhunës dhe  padrejtësisë  nga diktatorët e  kohës   është  shembull i  njerëzve liridashës  të botës në kohëra dhe vende të ndryshme të jetës. Imam Husejn (as)  është gjithashtu në mesin e njerëzve të mëdhenj  të Zotit  dhe filloi lëvizjen e vet  kur ndjeu  se  e vërteta po ndryshohet  dhe  shoqëria islame ka nevojë për  reforma thelbësore .Ai duke  bërë të ditur  vlerat  dhe pastërtinë e njeriut, formuloi një  pikëpamje të re  ku njeriu duhet të ketë një jetë  të qetë  por duhet të jetë liruar nga dhuna  dhe  për të arritur deri te këto  qëllime  sublime ka nevojë që të sakrifikojë. Në këtë botëkuptim  njeriu  është një qenie  më e lartë  dhe për nevojat dhe dëshirat e pavlefshme nuk duhet që të  pranoj dhunën. Ajo që sipas imam Husejnit  ka vlerë  është pikërisht një jetë  që do të pranoj  sundimin e Zotit  dhe udhëheqjen e të personave kompetent dhe të pastër. Jeta atëherë  është e lumtur kur  njeriu  duke pasur  lirinë e vet  të arrij të ruaj  vlerat dhe pastërtinë e vet. Është e natyrshme që pranimi i cdo sundimi mbi njeriun  përveç sundimit të Zotit  e drejton  atë drejt devijimit dhe dyanësisë  dhe njerëzit  me largimin e tyre nga synimet  madhore  shkojnë drejt humbjes dhe shkatërrimit dhe në këtë mënyrë  përgatitet  rruga për  sundimit të  personave  të padrejtë dhe jo kopmetent. Imam Husejn (as)  bëri kryengritje  kur pa se  një rrezik i këtilël po i kërcnohet shoqërisë islame  dhe ka thënë : Unë  jam larguar nga Medina për të të përmirësuar  kombin e stërgjyshërve të mi.

Imam Husejni (as)  nuk  u bë i përjetshëm  në histori vetëm  me parulla dhe fjalë. Ai me trimëri  të pashembullt  nuk pranoi dhunën  dhe arriti të  zbatoj parullat  më sublime të njeriut. Kjo parullë në çdo vend dhe në çdo kohë  çmohet  dhe vlersohet lartë nga njerëzimi. Si është e mundur që njeriu të arrij deri në këtë shkallë  që asnjë pikë dhunë  të mos pranoj? Është e qartë se mbështetja tek Zoti  dhe të dërguarit e tij janë  mënyrat e arritjes  në këtë shkallë .Në të vërtet, cila ishte epopeja  me madhështore që Imam Husejni (as)  e kujtoi ne kohen kur ishte nën shigjetat e armikut? Imam Husejni  duatë me të thella   dhe më të kuptimta i belbëzoi  në çastet më të  vështira të jetës së vet. Madje edhe  në kulmin e betejës  ai synonte që të udhëzoj në rrugë të drejtë ushtrinë e vet. Prezenca e kësi lloj karakteristikash  janë pikërisht ato që e kanë  shndërruar të përjetshëm emrin dhe epopenë e Imam Husejnit (as) dhe nga këto veçori  të lartpërmendura  ai ndryshe njihet edhe si  drita e udhëzimit dhe anija e shpëtimit  të njerëzimit.

*******************

Tashti në çdo vend ku një grup personash që çohen të kundërshtojnë dhunën  duke  marrë shembull nga epopeja e Imam Husejnit (as)  në një farë mënyrë në të vërtet po ringjallin  ngjarjen e Qerbelasë. Ndërkaq ata të cilët i vënë nën thundër  vlerat  dhe moralin njerëzor për të arritur  interesat e tyre personale  dhe jo legjitime, në fakt po ndjekin rrugën e devijuar të Jazidit. Ata  mundohen që me dhunë, frikë dhe tmerr të  imponojnë  kërkesat e tyre  mbi të tjerët  dhe në këtë rrugë  derdhin gjakun e  personave liridashës dhe të drejtë por  sundimi Hyjnor  ka teguar se  rruga e të humburve është gjithmonë në devijim  kurse  drejtësia gjithmonë ka për të triumfuar. Ndërkaq, sot  edhe me kalimin e  shekujve të shumtë  jemi dëshmitarë se Imam  Husejni (as) po kujtohet për të mirë  dhe emri i tij mbjell dashur dhe entuziazëm në zemrat e njerzve. Megjithse ai u përball me vështirësi të panumërta në rrugën e tij  kundër dhunuesve por mënyra e  kundërshtimit të tij me sundimtarët e kohës së tij  ka krijuar skena  të bukura dhe të papërsëritura. Ai me një personalitet  të qëndrueshëm  ka theksuar: Unë në një ambient të tillë të kënaqshëm, vdekjen e sheh si lumturi  ndërsa  jetën nën sundimtarët e di si pjesë te vuajtjes  dhe dhunës. Ai me mesazhin e vet  dha një kushtrim të rëndësishëm për njerëzimin  dhe  njëkohësisht  ka deklaruar se në kushtet ku mirësia dhe lumturia  është e privuar nga njeriu  në atë kohë lufta që mbaron në martirizim  është po ajo lumturia  e vërtet e njeriut. Nga përvoja  që kemi pasur në periudha të ndryshme na është bërë e qartë se  bota është vendi ku  duhet të përhapet paqja dhe pastërtia morale  dhe  kur një grup po lëviz  jashtë këtyre kornizave të lartpërmendura, ngushtohet jeta e njerëzve të devotshëm dhe të drejtë. Nga kjo  buron edhe dëshira e peronave të ndritur për të  luftuar injorancën dhe  padrejtësinë. Gjë të cilën e bëri  edhe  nipi i pejgamberit të islamit, Imam Husejni (as).   

*******************

----------

